# مشكلة تنصيب برنامج the wizard was interrupted before solidworks



## PhAnToM-H3ll (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لما كنت عم نصب برنامج solidworks 

طلعت لي هالعبارة بس ما فهمت شو معناها ( يعني وين المشكلة )

the wizard was interrupted before solidworks2010 sp0

فياريت منكم الحل ضرووووووووري

وشكرا سلفا


----------



## gadabi2003 (6 يناير 2012)

كيف يتم تنصيب سوليد وركس 2010


----------



## gadabi2003 (6 يناير 2012)

*كيف يتم تنصيب سوليد وركس 2010*​


----------

